
Show HN: How I built my connected smart shower - drewry
https://medium.com/@drewry/building-my-connected-shower-31d148b03539#.1mqgf1lmz
======
camhenlin
Seems like the start of a pretty slick setup. It would be really cool to add
an IR frame and get a multitouch UI working with this sort of like this setup:
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Interactive-Multitouch-
Displ...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Interactive-Multitouch-Display/)
Might be easier for navigating rather than using a mic?

